# Co-parenting Documentary



## Documentary Producer (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Rachel Spence and I’m a producer with a television production company called Fine Point Films.  I am researching the subject of co-parenting for a UK documentary and would love to hear from people who are using co-parent websites to find sperm donors or recipients, who’d be willing to share their stories with me.  I would like to make contact with individuals and couples from the UK - whether they are engaging in a donation only or permanent co-parenting arrangement.  Assisted conception is a subject very close to my heart and an area I have a track record in - personally and professionally! 

Contacting me at this stage will not be considered a sign of commitment to appearing in any programme – I’d just like to hear your  stories and experiences to date and your privacy will be completely safeguarded.  

You can contact me at: [email protected]

Thanks and good luck with your journey,

Rachel Spence


----------

